# SEANA HOGAN: “RAAM like having a baby, you forget the pain until the next time."



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Despite what she said after her 2013 RAAM DNF Seana Hogan is indeed returning for RAAM 2014, determined to log her seventh win and her first RAAM finish since 1998. After winning her sixth consecutive victory that year she virtually disappeared from UltraCycling. Then in 2011 she was an invited luminary at the start of the 30th anniversary RAAM where she was also inducted into the RAAM Hall of Fame. “That sort of inspired me to realize that I’m not quite old yet and if I wanted to aspire to the 50+ record that I’d have time to train for 2012 on the 20th anniversary of my first RAAM,” she said in an early February 2014 interview.

Hogan began training for her return, “Then in February 2012 my dogs fractured my knee,” she recounted. “They were wrestling and ran into me. We have 20 acres and I was way out on the other side. I had to crawl on the ground! I couldn’t drag it ‘cause it hurt too bad—I had to raise it up and hold it and crawl along like a crab. It took me an hour to get to the house.”

FOR THE REST OF SEANA'S STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:SEANA HOGAN: ?RAAM, it?s like having a baby, you forget the pain until the next time.?


----------

